# Can i let a frog go?



## Sel (Feb 20, 2009)

A friend found a dainty tree frog in a fruit box at work and gave him to me.. now i dont know what to do with it.
Just wondering if he can be let go outside? I dont want him to die, but i dont want to keep him.

Id be happy to take him to the reptile park, if they were interested in having him..but would they??
Does anyone care about these frogs? lol

I live near sydney, so im not sure if he can even survive here? 

Help please? lol


----------



## funcouple (Feb 20, 2009)

i was told not to let anything go as you dont know excatly where it came from and that you dont know if it is carrying anything that could be a threat to anything wild


----------



## Sel (Feb 20, 2009)

Arrgh
So what do i do with it ? lol

Its in a plastic tub atm with water, what else does it need? What do i feed it for the time being?
I have baby woodies..would they be ok? Do they eat fruit ?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its not a good idea to release them because they may be carrying diseases and often they come from further north and are not well equipped to tolerate the colder temperatures down south. The reptile park may be willing to take him in, or get into contact with the FATS group (Sydney) or SOFAR (Newcastle) - they both have "banana box frog" programs.

Aaron


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 20, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Arrgh
> So what do i do with it ? lol
> 
> Its in a plastic tub atm with water, what else does it need? What do i feed it for the time being?
> I have baby woodies..would they be ok? Do they eat fruit ?


 
Baby woodies would be fine, they normally don't start eating right away because of stress. Water is good, and keep it somewhere warm and if it has something to hide in it would help it out - either a clean plant leaf from the garden etc or a piece of pipe etc. 

Aaron


----------



## Sel (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Aaron.
Will call the ARP tomorrow.

Is it safe to keep him inside if he is diseased? O_O


----------



## funcouple (Feb 20, 2009)

try the reptile park or wires. if they cant help maybe euthanasing it maybe the safest thing to do. ill probably get flamed for saying euthanase it


----------



## SammySnakes (Feb 20, 2009)

The best thing to do would be to call the FATS (Frog and Tadpole Study Group) Frog Rescue hotline on 0419-249-728. They will quarantine the frog and place it with a member.

For more information, see the link below
http://www.fats.org.au/Frog_Rescue.html


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2009)

Legal issues aside it should be kept or killed, releasing it may release new pathogens into the area which may make little differance or may wipe out a population in an extreme case. The main quarantine issue is the transport of the fruit to start with, not what is done to the tiny percentage of frogs that are found. Even freighting reptiles risks transfering disease and most ppl do that without a second thought.

While releasing may make you feel good it wont be of any help to anything else, if the frog can survive it will most likely get die pretty quick anyway. However depending on the species there may be ppl interested in keeping it, allowing it to live a decent life. As suggested you should contact a frog group and they will take care of it.


----------



## Sel (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks all for your help
Where is this FATS group?


----------



## bongie555 (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont imagine there would be too much to be concerned about, I doubt he'll survive. I use to work in a plant nursery at Homebush(Sydney) and we use to get deliveries in semi trailers of pot plants from wholesalers from Alstonville and sometimes Queensland and we use to always 3 or 4 green tree frogs on every delivery and we use to get 2 or 3 trucks a week. The truck driver told us then that he also delivers the same plants for Kmart and other nurseries all over Sydney and he always had frogs on board. They're pretty common up there in the tropics and doubt they'll survive Sydney winters and doubt they harbour any diseases to be concerned about because they dont really do anything to stop them coming across. Keep it.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah.......go on....keep it......we wont tell anyone !


----------



## Sel (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont want to keep it. Just want him to go somewhere he will be safe!


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 21, 2009)

Frogs are a fine meal with a bit of tomato sauce on the barbie!


----------



## amazonian (Feb 21, 2009)

Do not release it.
Chytridiomycosis is a big enough problem without introducing species from different locales


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 21, 2009)

Find breeders of them in Sydney, I guess just ask them to take him


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 21, 2009)

MzSel said:


> I dont want to keep it. Just want him to go somewhere he will be safe!


 
Post him up to Darwin! I've got bulk treefrogs living in my backyard!!!


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 21, 2009)

seumas12345 said:


> Post him up to Darwin! I've got bulk treefrogs living in my backyard!!!



LOL.....you cant post a frog.......the stamp wont stick to it !!...:lol:


----------



## bigi (Feb 21, 2009)

if it is carrying disease, then
hit it with ya stick, i know you have one


----------

